# Russia Premier League 25/9



## CaStRoF (Sep 25, 2013)

*CSKA Moskva - Anzhi Makhachkala  -1,25 CSKA @ 1,91 Sbo  3/10*

CSKA Finaly loose. Alan Dzagoev (mf 8/0), Seydou Doumbia (att 6/4) are definitly out while 
Mario Fernandes (df 0/0) and Rasmus Elm (mf 4/0) doubtful. important missings in Dzagoev and Doumbia (so lower stake, they are weaker offensive)

Anzhi as you all probably know had big reconstruction, sold all stars (Eto'o, Willian, Samba, Joao Carlos, Zhirkov, Denisov, Kokorin, Boussoufa, Diarra). And of course they had bad resaults. They bring manny new players but there is no quality (still qwithout win after 9 round). Anyway, they are niow weak team, also playing Europa League (because ast season rsaults) but they dont have chance in this game. They will be without only one left star player Lacina Traore (att 3/1, ls 24/12) and Andrey Eshchenko (df 0/0), Ilya Maksimov (mf 1/0), Alexandru Epureanu (df 2/0). Also doubtful Abdul Razak (new mf from Manchester City), Vadim Demidov (df 0/0), Benoit Angbwa (df 3/0)

CSKA after two defeats (CL defeat v Bayern and city derby vs Spartak) must win this two games, easier possible games with only two clubs without win, Anzhi at home and than vs Terek in Grozny..
___________________________

*Spartak Moskva - Krasnodar*

Spartak in ghood form, won last game rivals CSKA but have long list of missings: Soslan Gatogov (df 0/0), Romulo (mf 0/0), Salvatore Bocchetti (df 5/0), Sergei Bryzgalov (df 2/0), Lucas Barrios (att 2/0), Serdar Tasci (df 0/0), Alberto Facundo Tino Costa (mf 9/1). Also doubtful Joao Carlos (df 4/0), Aiden McGeady (mf 5/1)

Krasnodar stabile club, in solid form and without missings
____________________

*Tom´ Tomsk - Volga*

Tom was worst club in league with just one point after 8 rounds and than supprice all with win over Rubin in Kazan (new manager Baskakov ). Sergey Omelyanchuk (df 5/0) and Zhivko Milanov (df 9/0) are under suspension, Renat Sabitov (mf 0/0) and Denis Terentyev (df 0/0) are injured and Igor Portnyagin (att 8/3) and Petr Vasek (gk 3/0) doubtfull

Volga still withpout Bujvolov (df 0/0)


----------



## Mad_dog (Sep 28, 2013)

Tomorrow we will be watching another interesting game of Dinamo Moscow. This time they will face popular Samara at their Khimki Arena and try to get a win finally as they have failed to do so in last 3 occasions in front of their fans. Petrescu's side is not doing well, just one win in last six matches brought them to 7th spot, which is out of EL zone. In the last round, they had a 2-1 lead in Kazan but Rubin managed to grab a point in the end. 

On the other side, Krylya Sovetov were on 7 games unbeaten row, but in the last round they got destroyed at home against title favorites, Zenit. Still, I rate Samara as a good team, they are able to steal points to any side, and lately they did it in Kazan, and Krasnodar. 

Dinamo Moscow have conceded a goal in all of their last 6 matches. On the other hand, there's a great attacking potential and guests could go home with bunch of goals in their net. But I believe that they will score here, as Dinamo's defence is the last one to be trusted. 

*Both teams to score* is my call here, and NordicBet offers excellent, 2.30 offer for it.


----------

